# Little John Bowstring Jig for Sale



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am offering these jigs for sale. I am in the process of establishing a company and web site. I will warranty the jig (excluding finish and abuse) to the original owner for the life of the jig. I am planning on introducing additional equipment to facilitate the production of bowstrings in the near future. If it becomes necessary to modify these jigs to use these products, I will do the modifications for free or replace the jig with a current production model.

Benefits of this string jig over others:

--Apply 200# of tension directly to the string being constructed. This is a great benefit to avoid "shooting in the string".
--Measure the string or cable length at 100# of tension.
--Direct measurement of string from back of pin to back of pin. This can be done by one person regardless of the string length. 
--Simultaneous stretching of two cable assemblies to the same matched length. An additional 331 lb. spring at $10 may be purchased to increase tension. This is a great help when dealing with double cam bow cables, split yoke assemblies and pigtails.
--Construct floating yokes and pig tail cable assemblies, complete with end loop servings, down to 10" in length.
--The unit is capable of tensioning any length string or pair of string assemblies which the unistrut will support.
--A video instruction tape will be shipped with each unit. The tape is approximately two hours long and will detail the construction process of making strings and cable assemblies on this jig.
The video tape may be purchased separately at $10 and $5 shipping. If you decide to purchase a jig, the $10 will be credited to your purchase.
I will sell these jigs for $275 which will include shipping, handling and insurance (I will also ship to Alaska, Hawaii and outside the US at an additional charge). This price does not include the necessary 1-5/8" square unistrut or mounting hardware for the unistrut. The unistrut is usually available locally much cheaper than I can ship. If you would like to purchase the unistrut on line, I can give you at least one source. 

My name and address is Philip McMahan, 34 Cheyenne Drive, Chillicothe, OH 45601. My cell phone is 740-649-4896, leave me a message and I will return your call. My email address is [email protected]. I will accept certified checks or money orders for the exact amount or you can transfer funds through PayPal using your account balance or credit card at no additional cost to the e-mail account listed. 
I will be unavailable to accept orders from August 26th to September 5th.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This is a picture of the tensioning unit.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The tensioner or tensioning unit is able to produce 200# of tensioning force from a compression spring. The compression of the spring is measured to determine the tensioning force.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the swing arm assembly. It is shown without the removable helper post. In normal use, it can be rotated 90 degrees to open the string for applying the loop serving. It can open a bowstring or yoke cable assembly to about 12 inches in length to allow looping serving with a standard serving tool.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This is a picture of the construction of a 10" pigtail or floating yoke assembly. Pigtails can be used for on shoot through cabling systems. A release rope and hook is tied from the helper post to open the bow stands for the loop serving to be applied.


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm interested in one for my shop.Are you going to be at the OBA State Shoot this weekend And do you know Bud James?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This is a picture of two pigtail assemblies being matched stretched for use in a shoot through system using an equalizer tube. This same process can be use to match stretch any dual cam cabling system.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Company name approved*

My attorney informed me today, the Ohio Attorney General has approved the use of McMahan Archery Products, LLC as the official name for my company. 

The web site, which is still under construction, has the domain name of www.bowstringjigs.com assigned to it.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Jig String*

Best jig I've seen yet.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks,


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

I kind of though it was pricey at first but BCY is selling the yellowstone jig at $285-$300.. It comes with the unistrut but that's only15-20 dolars locally. This unit is a heck of a lot better then that one.In addition you have to purchase the stretcher extra plus smaller post for floating yokes.. All in all you would spend more for a BCY unit then this one with the same features and better design 

I have a yellow stone and it was around $220.00 when I bought it 10 years ago .


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

CenterX, thinks for the comments.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Dealer Inquires Welcomed*

I have started wholesaling these to dealers. Please leave a PM and a phone number and time. I will be on vacation until after Labor Day, but I will contact you and work out the details.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Had a while to work with this Jig now and I have to say it is a class act compared to what else is out there…

So much detail to the small things… The “anchors” on the side of the post to temporarily tie off the “tag” ends.. A “jig” that goes around the post so post to post measurements can be made with no slop in the tape measure. Slightly angles pins on top of the post so as to keep the bundles settled towards the bottom of the post 

A video to show you how to make a string and how to use this jig... Which basically is like any other..

If you’re looking for a jig this is definitely one to consider!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, centerx. One of the major things which I have learned over my many years as a machine designer is the details of a design will make or break it.
One thing I failed to note in my orginal postings is that this jig is very repeatable. If you use the same material in the same manner, you are going to get the same results.
I am not going to say that my video is the best nor the only way of building a bowstring. This video is quite length because this jig is quite unique. Now, I realize that most buyers have previous string making experience, but on occassion, the jig might be bought by a beginner.
I have no doubt, that down the road this video will be redone. I would like to find a "Martin Girl" to make it more entertaining!!!!!! :teeth: I probably will develop a little different format on the next one. I will try to explain the unique features of the jig up front and go into more detail latter.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I am using this jig in my shop as well. The biggest difference that I noticed was how easy it was to duplicate another string or cable to match. The accuracy you are able to acheive with the help of a measuring tool that comes with it is amazing.
There is a lot of attention to detail on this jig and the craftsmanship is outstanding in that the small differences will make you very pleased with it.
I was using the Yellowstone as well and they are not even in the same class. I did however re-use the base sructure from the yellowstone to support it.
Phil also has an auto-server coming up and a few more nice additions that should really be nice.
I'm looking forward to whats coming up.
The best part of the jig is the tensioning unit. A very well thought out design! Even if a person was completely happy with the jig that they were already using I would suggest adding this tensioner to it. I'm not sure if Phil will sell these seperatly, but if he did , a stringbuilder would do well to get one. The repeatability in your strings is much easier to get with it.
When I first talked to Phil about the new tool, there was no way that I needed another string jig in the shop. After I saw one and got to play with one however, it did not take long for me to know that I wanted one. I suspect that many others will feel the same way.
If you get a chance to look at one, do yourself a favor and check it out. There is no doubt in my mind that if Phil makes the ATA show next year, he will fill bunches of orders.
I am proud to have become a dealer of this latest tool of the industry. This is the kind of equipment we all want to have in our shops, and the best part is that it is very affordable and is even less money than other jigs out there that don't stack up to this one.
I expect that the price will go up once the sales take off. There is more jig here than what Phil is currently asking for it.
JMO,
Jerry
Gravel Ridge Archery


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Michigander said:


> Phil also has an auto-server coming up and a few more nice additions that should really be nice.
> I'm looking forward to whats coming up.
> 
> Jerry
> Gravel Ridge Archery


I am looking forward to have the motorized serving unit available around the first of the year. I am not going to elaborate on it at this point but am hoping to have production units available then.




Michigander said:


> The best part of the jig is the tensioning unit. A very well thought out design! Even if a person was completely happy with the jig that they were already using I would suggest adding this tensioner to it. I'm not sure if Phil will sell these separately, but if he did , a stringbuilder would do well to get one. JMO,
> Jerry
> Gravel Ridge Archery


Unfortunately, I am not interested in selling the tensioning unit separately. Actually the tensioning unit is the most costly part of the jig and I could not lower the price significantly enough to probably justify. My major concern would be if it might damage the other tensioning post of the jig you might be use it on. My tensioning post were designed to handle more stain than the tensioning unit can produce.

My jig is designed on a three post string building system. I altered my string building techniques slightly to accomidate this system. Jerry, perfers to use the more traditional four post system of making strings and then tensioning after he has the loop serving completed on both ends. The main reason I did not used this system was because of the additional parts required and I do the loop serving under about 50 or 60 pounds of tension. However, if some one wants an additional swing arm assembly to used the tradition four post system, I can sell an additional swing arm assembly. It is my opinion at this point when the motorized serving unit is available, the additional swing arm assembly will have to be removed each time to apply cam serving on the tinsioning unit side.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Actually Phil, I'm now using the 3 post system completely. You and I still build our strings differently, but I am able to get full usage of the tensioing unit during construction now also. I just needed to build a few strings on the newer design to get used to the change. They are better now than ever! 
I recieved my warranty card in the mail Phil thank you. It is a most impessive warranty I must say. I would not think I would ever need it though, judging by the rigid construction of the tool.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Jerry, maybe when your are down in Nov. you can show me the differences you are talking about. I would like to understand them. Perhaps, you can send some pictures, sometime. I am always looking for improvements.

I really can't imagine how anyone could do any damage to this jig in normal operation. I always pre-assembled and inspect the over before shipping. 

One of the things which I have not mentioned before nor has anyone else. I personally do not move the swing arm assembly. I have had it bolted in the same place on the unistrut since I originally started working with the prototype. I do all my length adjustments from the tensioning unit. I found the unistrut clamps to be constantly rotating when loose and I was always having to reposition them. I became annoyed at these clamps and had them welded together. Now you can loosen the bolts and slide the tensioning unit up an down the rail very simply.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I like the looks of the tensioning unit, very nice job Philip :thumbs_up . I may have to give ya' buzz.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have had mine for a few days now, and being able to serve under tension and pre-stretch right on the jig is awesome. The tensioning unit is very easy to use. Both the tensioner and swing arm assembly are stronger then any jig I have ever used, or even seen. This jig was built for people like me, those that could tare up an anvil with a rubber mallet  . Very nice jig, more then happy with my purchase. Thx agin to Philip and Gravel Ridge Archery.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*I'm jealous!!!*

Bowshooter73, great looking shop and setup!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up 

I can't wait to see your next addition!!! I have now ordered all the purchased components for the winder. Although, I have many places to hunt, I have not even picked up a license, the production of the winder is all I want to complete. I have not been pushing these jigs much because of developing this product plus I wanted to determine if there was any modification necessary to the string jig. But, the prototype design of the winder will be completed this week and there are no jig modifications necessary.

I have been working as a Senior Machine Designer for many years. My favor projects are always small tooling machines. At present, I believe this new design will come off without a hitch, but I will have to wait for the shop to build my new toy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

After a long delay the website is up and running. It will be added too and changed over the course of the next few months. The information and pictures are the same as in this posting with the addition of my current dealers.

http://www.bowstringjigs.com/


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*New Modification*

When I originally designed the Little Jon, I could not place a tape on the side of the rail for measurement because the tension unit head would not necessarily be in the same place every time. I finally decided to measure directly from the back of the pins. This will work reasonable well until the string becomes longer than you wingspan. 

I had a plate built which has a slot for the end of a tape measure to be inserted into. There is a hole in the plate which back is one inch from the front edge of the slot. The plate was then secured to the tape measure with electric tape, etc. The problem was, you had to added one inch to you tape reading to build the string to the proper length. 

Most of the string builders, who are using this jig, have only made this mistake once. I have. But, I decide to solve this problem. I took a tape measure and cut one inch from it and pop riveted the plate to it.

Now, you can take a directing reading on the tape without any addition. Many may have already done this, but I thought. I would post this picture.

This tape measure works very well for measuring axle to axle on bows as well. Just hook it on one axle and measure to the inside of the other.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Just another one of those small things that pay such rewards … No more guessing or getting close when setting your post with this device.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Instructional DVD's are now available*

I have just completed converting the instructional video to DVD format. If anyone would like to have a copy it is available at the same price as the tape. The tapes are also being re-master with much better video quality than the original tapes.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

I like your design and looking forward to your motorized serving unit.
A small detail if you plan on distributing you product to foreign countries, you can maybe use a measuring tape that is one side with inches and one with centimeters.
Can you post a pic of the prototype serving unit ?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have only been supplying the plate which is attached to the measuring tape. For metric use a different one could be fabricated which would be an even measurement like 2cm. The the customer could either permanently attach is as shown or could use it as it was originally designed by deduction 2cm for it.

I could also furnish a tape with the plate already attached, but this seems to be an unnecessary expense to the customer.

I have an appointment with a patent attorney in Nov. When the winder is successful, I will proceed with the patent process. However, there will no pictures or any detail information until the patent is pending.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

:bump2: 

How's the auto server and swing arms comming :whoo:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, the fabricator has been as busy as a one armed paper hanger for the last couple of months. I am suppose to see the serving winder this week. But, I was suppose to have been using it about a month ago. So, I am just waiting for the prototype.

The jigs and new swing arm design are in the same limbo state also.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Now that I have a few strings under my belt have made some of my best strings on this thing. In fact the biggest problem I have had is still overcompensating for the slop of my old jig!!. 

Just got done last night making a solocam string. I have not made that long of a string on this jig yet so I did not listen to my lessons learned and left my traditional ( or at least what used to be) 1/4 inch slop in the measurements.. Then I stretched it under tension and before I knew it I had a string 1/2 of an inch two long and it took to many twist to get the specs ( and bow weight ) were it needs to be. 

So I'll be tying up a new one this week . Probably make it an 1/8 or so shorter then specs


Now what's this new swing arm assembly you mentioned!!... Also the hex bolt that you remove when changing the swing arm….. Ummm what size is that?? I need to by a new one I have seemed to have lost it on my work bench which is of course no mans land at the moment


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

centerx said:


> Now what's this new swing arm assembly you mentioned!!... Also the hex bolt that you remove when changing the swing arm….. Ummm what size is that?? I need to by a new one I have seemed to have lost it on my work bench which is of course no mans land at the moment


What material was you using on the single cam bowstring? I have use UltraCam and I usually allow three-eighths with it. With TS-1 Plus, I allow nothing on a dual cam string, but I have not built a single cam bowstring with TS-1 plus. I had considered about an eighth of an inch short for setup.

The next generation of Little Jon's will have some improvements. The tensioning unit is going to be an aluminum casting. It will be as robust as the weldment was and will have two support bearings for the rod. The rod will be keyed to the housing to prevent rotation. It will also incorporate a built in tension scale. This is mainly a production cost savings measure. The pattern is not built yet, so I will be testing it, before we comment to the order of castings.

The swing arm assembly is going to changed in the following manner. The smaller helper post will be replaced by a 1" post similar to the main tensioning post. It will be removeable and will have rivots to wrap tags on. The smaller helper posts will be moved in and there will be two of them. This will allow the fabrication of short yoke cable assemblies, etc. This is more of a versitility change and will allow for the use of more tension while doing the loop serving.

The swing arm assembly will have the same anti-rotation bar welded to the unistrut clamps as the tensioning unit does now.

All steel parts will be treated with electroless nickel instead of the black oxide.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

It was 425x

I don't think with the Long string ( 96.5") it was material stretch as much as it was the "seating" of the materials by putting them under tension. What I used to do is go 1/4 of an inch over my target length to adjust for twist. I think the longer string accepted more "seating" because of the natural play of a longer span. If that makes since 

However, with your jig it seems like for me the best thing to do is make it to target specs on the tie up and do the end loop servings. Then put it under tension which seems to seat the materials and perhaps take out some stretch . This seems to make the string the 1/4 of an inch longer when done or right at the target length if I choose to put the twist in at that time. The reason I did not do this on the longer string is because I was unsure how much I would need to accommodate the twist. However lessoned learned and now I will do it the same ways as the shorter strings because of the accuracy and repeatability of your jig 

On my previous jig you could only get the materials seated so much by hand. I did make a tensioner for them but the post would deflect under the load. The deflection and tension seemed to be affected by the length of the string more "springy" may be the best way to explain a longer string. All in all it seemed to be a crap shoot within 1/4 of an inch depending on several factors. Start 1/4 of an inch long and you may up 1/2 … start on target and you might not get the play I wanted. Maybe it was something I was not doing the best during the lay up of the string but the jig certainetly did not help either however, the end product always turned out all right. On your Jig however I now can pretty much nail my target length . If I want it 1/4 of an inch long I know exactly what I need to do with your jig to get it there. 

Plus the small peg post makes it much easier to close the end loops. And that tape measure jig makes it easy as well . No eye balling the post for measurements 

The changes sound Great. If I can retrofit the smaller post with one similar to the bigger one tell the fabricator to make an extra one.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

centerx said:


> It was 425x


I am assuming you ment 452x. I have not use it. There is a lot of good materials and currently I am using Brownell. I would like the have all the Rules of Thumb" on these materials so we can all benefit.

The major benefit to pre-tensioning is the stretch the individual strands to equalize the tension being carried by the string bundle. UltraCam and 452x are both stable materials. I usually allow 3/8 of an inch per hundred on a single cam string. I thank you are right. You can't stretch this material but you do get the slack out of the bundle or "seat" the strands. At any rate, it eliminates the shoot-in period and adjustments.


centerx said:


> The changes sound Great. If I can retrofit the smaller post with one similar to the bigger one tell the fabricator to make an extra one.


Yes, I do plan on making the swing arm modificiations available to the previous owners.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Great Jig*

I have a jig now from Deezlin and I love it.
I think leaving the swing arm in the position works faster too.
I tried using my old jig swing arm with Deezlin's tensioner....dont try it.It will bend it up.Deezlins is that much stronger!
Great jig try one!


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I found the same thing Tim. I add about 1.25 turns per inch on my twists. With that I can measure exact string lengths on the jig and they come out perfect. No need to put a lot of twists in the strings from this jig because peep rotation is not an issue.
It took some getting used to after using other jigs. You are able to get very precise with the Little John String Jig. Customers have commented that the strings built from it are second to none.
I need to give you a call Phil. Talk to you soon.
Happy Holidays
Jerry


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

dillio67 said:


> .
> I tried using my old jig swing arm with Deezlin's tensioner....dont try it.It will bend it up.Deezlins is that much stronger!
> Great jig try one!


Yeap, if too many people try that, I will have to rename my tensioning unit, the "Terminator" or perhaps, "Nightmare" at least for the dream machine!!!! 

If you study the design at little you will see that I put the tension directly to the string. So, if your reading is 300#, you are applying 300# and the reaction will divide. The post at the other end will see 150#. 

This is one reason, I have never developed a 4 post design. The tension will divide as it goes around the posts and will reduce the effective tension being applied to the string. I basically, try to analyze the advantages and disadvantages and decided to go to the three post design.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

:bump2: 
Phil is a great guy! I have shot with him before and the strings on his bows always look to be first class.

Phil, sent you a pm.
Hopefully I will see you in the next couple of weeks.:usa2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I just want to thank everyone for stopping at my booth during the Oak Ridge ASA shoot. As most, who visited my booth know, I will have the new jigs available around May 20th. The model shown in the pictures is a pre production model. The primary difference between it and the production units will be in finish. The aluminum casting will be bead blasted and clear coated. The ferrous metal parts will be electroless nickel plating. The scale and graphics will be professional printed. The retail price will be $335 shipped. Advanced orders can be placed through the dealers on my web site. www.bowstrings.com

The site will be updated ASAP. I will also try to answer all emails and PM ASAP.

I am seeking new dealers please contact if you wish to become a dealer. I many be slow to respond at this point because my major thrust is the development of the serving winder, which I am trying to finalize and have available around Aug. 1. Right now, the ball is in my court and I hope to speed the design and fabrication of the winder,if possible.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks good Phil. Looks like it's strong then the first model, if that's possible.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This is a picture of the prototype serving winder. It is still under development. The final version will be constructed with aluminum castings. During the initial string building, it folds down on two vertical brackets to allow working room over it. Once the string is twisted and ready for serving it is raised into serving position the string is the ran through the winder's hollow shaft. End loop serving is then started by hand with a conventional serving tool. Once the loose end of the serving has been completed the winders fingers or guide rods are positioned and a drill motor is started to rotate the serving tool around the string. It winds at the rate of slightly under 6 inches per minute. The winder will accepted either the Beiter, Cavalier, BCY, Spigarilli serving tools by repositioning the guide rods. These rods can be repositioned from one side of the winder to the other side as well as the drill can.

The price of the final production unit is still unknown. I will really not be able to determine this until after the production run has been make. As of right now, the unit will sell for less than $500.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

These are some out takes from my latest Pamplet on the jig:

Precise measurements and repeatability
Apply 300# of tension directly to the string being constructed. This is a great benefit to avoid "shooting in the string".
Measure the string or cable length at 100# of tension.
Direct measurement of string from back of pin to back of pin. This can be done by one person regardless of the string length. 
Construct floating yokes and pig tail cable assemblies, complete with end loop servings, down to 10" in length. 
The unit is capable of tensioning any length string or pair of string assemblies which the unistrut will support. (Unistrut rail is not provided with the jig.)
No addition assemblies to buy.
A video instruction DVD will be shipped with each unit. The DVD is divided into 13 separate instructional sections. Total viewing time is 1 hour and 45 minutes will detail the construction process of making strings and cable assemblies on this jig. VHS video tapes are also available

The swing arm assembly is shown with the removable spreader post. In normal use, it can be rotated 90 degrees to open the string for applying the loop serving. It can open a bowstring or yoke cable assembly to about 10 inches in length to allow looping serving with a standard serving tool. It may also be rotated 180 degree for fabrication of shorter string. Two post positions are available the narrow 6” spacing (for compounds) or the wider spacing for recurve strings.

The tensioner or tensioning unit is able to produce 300# of tensioning force from a compression spring. The compression of the spring is measured to determine the tensioning force by use of a scale on top of the tensioner. The drive screw and nut is acme threaded. The maximum travel of the screw is 1-3/4 inches.

A crank handle will be available as an accessory. The crank can be used to adjust the tension force. In addition, it will allow the twisting of the string without the removal of the string from the posts.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

wow.. The winder I understand but yet don't quite understand all at the same time.. Makes no diffrence it's cool and it works great as I can see

The 2nd unit looks to be better then the first ... and the first was the best one made:tongue: :tongue: 

Let me know when I can order the stonger "2nd post" I want to update my jig with 2 of them beefy bad boys

If your looking for a Jig and you don't order Deezlin's your wasting your money. 

If your trying to make your own you'll never come close ... but then depending on how much you spend doing it you may not be wasting your money

Deezlin jig actually makes something that just is not to hard to do in the first place easier


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

The pre- production model is lookin' good there Phil. Can't wait for the upgrade now.  The addition of the 2nd heavy post is gonna make that thing So tough you could put tension till the string breaks!
Can't wait to play with a winder a little bit too. Great job on making it compatable with all of the top jigs out there. 
Do you have a plan of some of the shoot locations you plan to attend? I can see this thing will definently generate a buzz this year now that you have some models to show and sell again.......well, soon any way.
Great job!
Jerry


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

That is awesome phil!
I can't believe the winder! that is amazing! 

I did not think you could improve on perfection but that new string jig looks to be top brass! Way to go!:wink: 
I will be in contact to get one! :usa2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have the latest DVD available. This DVD covers a lot of basic string making ideas. I know many string makers have their own methods, however this DVD was pruduced for the newbie. It show basic hand winding techniques and the video shows the use of the serving winder in various setups. The serving winder is capable of winding a full length pigtail down to 10". This is done by adding an extension string to the end of the pigtail to increase its length. It could actually wind shorter lengths, but without loop serving. I really don't know why anyone would want strings below 10" in length, but this is the limit of the jigs capacity with loop serving.

I will sell this DVD seperately for $10 plus $5 shipping. I will send you a $10 credit, if you purchase a jig through a dealer. If you are even interested in string building this is a good instructional DVD.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Michigander said:


> ....Great job on making it compatable with all of the top jigs out there....... Jerry


I don't think, The serving winder will be compatable to most of the string jigs on the market. The main reason is it develops quite of bit of winding tension on the serving. As you can see from the picture, it is using the Beiter serving tool or server. I have it set to 8 lbs of tension which is about as much as you can hand tighten the knobs for. It will wind the string bundle twisted and under 300 pounds of tension great, but I do not believe, it would operate on a bundle with less than 200#. I guess, I should try it and find out, but the yellowstone and others are not nearly strong enough to produce this type of tension the Little Jon can. 

Now, could you set the tension in the server lower? Only to a point. The server at 8# tension winds a string bundle at almost 6" a minute. I am using a portable variable speed drill for propulsion, it is on the low speed setting and is running full tilt. If you speed the drill up more, you run the risk of slinging the tool off the string. This becomes more of a problem as the off centerness of the winder and string is increased. If you try to decrease this 8# tension the tool will be slung out of the winder quicker. 

The bottom line is I did not make it to be compatable to other jigs. If it happens to work fine, you would be very lucky.


Michigander said:


> Do you have a plan of some of the shoot locations you plan to attend? I can see this thing will definently generate a buzz this year now that you have some models to show and sell again.......well, soon any way.
> Great job!
> Jerry


I am going to try to do the McKean IBO shoot, if I can get booth space at this late notice. If not, then Nelsonville. I will also be at the ASA Pro-Am in Metropolis. Other than those two shoots, I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

We have made a few modifications to the serving winder since this picture was taken. I will try to update it, later. The prototype, now, has a larger hole in the hollow shaft. This allows more off-centering to occur. The final design will be assembled and final alignment details will be drilled at assembly, so concentricity will not be an issue. The unit uses dry-run bushings( or Teflon impregnated). This will avoid the use of any lubricates which might contaminating the string.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Some confusion I guess? I was talking about the top jigs meaning the serving tools (the Beiter, Spigarelli, BCY, Cavalier, ect.) Guess I did word that so it was confusing didn't I. 
I agree that I would not want to attempt to mix any parts of your designs with any of the others. I have no doubt that something would get broken, and it ain't gonna be Phils jig parts that break, thats for sure! lol
Anyway, looking forward to playing with the new toy(s).
I'll tell you, This string jig is by far the best built out there. If you ever want to build your own strings, this jig will build them to perfection every single time. 
Compare this jig side by side with the others out there, and then price them...... you'll see why those of us using it are so impressed with it. It is not built just for commercial stringmakers and pro shops The guy that just wants to make his own and maybe a few for his shooting partners will love the repeatability and the strength of it. Now the addition of an auto server as an option to go with it...............Phil is gonna be a busy guy when everything is finished.:wink: 
Talk to you soon Phil,
Jerry


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

You know when I first started making my own strings, I was seriously looking into buying a yellowstone jig and the more I asked and looked around, I found Phil.
He got a DVD to me (he was sold out of jigs at the time), I took this DVD home and watched it.  I was blown away! All the other jigs are set up with a set of jig post and a slab of aluminum that they float on.
This thing I was watching was built! Not made but Built. Designed and made to take the tension and give it as well! I was seriously impressed! Let me tell you it takes a lot to impress me with a set of strings. I am terribly picky and ONLY the best will do!

AND I HAVE FOUND IT! Can't wait to get one Phil! Very glad I met you in Nelsonville last year! :wink:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Updates*

I just thought, I would give everyone an update on the progress of the jigs and winders.

I will be at the McKean IBO shoot. I will be demostrating the string jig and serving winder at the show. We will also have a daily drawing for a set of custom strings to your bow's specifications.

The jigs are being fabricated now. The production tooling is in place and the steel parts will be going to electroplating shortly. I am hoping these will be done by or before the end of the month.

The serving winder castings have been designed. The pattern maker will be given the green light to begin construction and priority of the winder's castings, today. While this is being done and the following foundry work, we wil start construction some of the production tooling. I am still hopeful we will have the winders shipping by Aug. 1st.

I know of no one, who would be happier to see these jigs and winders shipping than me, except for maybe the shop, we have a lot of time and money invested in this design.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Over in P.A.*

Well I have seen the new tensioner and the new winder first hand. Phil was set up in P.A. and I watched the art that phil makes go to work. :thumbs_up

Phil that winder was amazing! Looked good, Looked clean, Moved easy. Very nice.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Production Updates*

The IBO show at McKean, PA. went very well. There was a lot of interest. My next showing will be at the ASA/ProAm in Metropolis IL. I will be displaying on June 30th, July 1st and July 2nd.

I just talked with the shop and the steel parts for the first production run of jigs will be completed, today. These parts will then be sent to the platters for application of the electroless nickel. The casting machining and other machining will the be completed while we are waiting on the return of the steel parts. I basically see shipment of the jigs starting after the Nelsonville IBO shoot. I possibly, may have some ready by the ASA shoot.

As soon as I have pictures available, the web site www.bowstringjigs.com will be updated.

The winder
Most string builders that have seen the serving winder are impressed. It is a simple machine and will do quality serving at six inches per minute without taking hardly any learning curve. The winder will be made out of cast alunimum parts. The pattern maker has started production of the casting patterns. Some of these patterns and trial castings will start to trickle in over the next couple of weeks. A test machining will then be made to insure the quality of the casting before actual production is started. I am still hopeful, a shipment day of Aug. 1 is possible, but only time will tell.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Survey Needed*

At present, the jigs will sell at $335 MSRP. The price of the winder is unknown at this time, but I am saying around $500. 

One of the major problems we may have is how many do we need? The next production run will be made as soon as we see what our demand might be. I do not want to take orders, yet. However, if you are interested in either the jig and/or winder, I would like to know, so if you can, please PM me. 

One other point to make. The winder will work on the old style of jig, but I have had no experience trying to get the winder to work on another jig. I would seriously doubt, it would.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I couldn't make it to Erie, I would of liked to seen it run. One of these days I need to get over your way.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have decided I am going to try and display at Nelsonville. It is sort of late now, but if I can still get a table I will be there.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*String Jig*

Deezlin, are you taking orders yet? I would really like one if these jigs.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I really don't want to take any orders until I have some to ship. I really hate to give a date that they will be available. The shop that is building these has been just swamped with work since we began and production of my little string jigs kept getting pulled back because of all the large customer requests.

I work for a large company as a machine designer and I have even had to stop the jig production until I could get some projects made. The shop owner has quite a bit of money tied up in them and I have quite a bit in the serving winder. I don't think, anyone wants to see these things shipping more than him or me.

I know the up coming hunting season is going to place a strong demand on the jig and winders for many string makers and I have been putting a full court press on the shop to finish. We have most of the jig parts done and are waiting for parts to be done on the winder and then everything is going to the platters.

I have been quoting dates which I thought the shop could be done by and each time they have managed to miss them. This is my best guess the jigs will be available Aug. 1st and the winder around mid-Aug.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I did an inventory of the jigs on the 10th. We should be shipping by Aug. 1 or sooner. This first production run was for 30 instead of 50. Therefore, I would like to start taking orders for the jigs. If I can determine that we do not have enough to meet the demand then we will start another production run. The fixtures to produce the future jigs are in place and the shop is running a second shift, so we should be able to keep a current supply running.

The suggested retail price is $335 shipped. I will give the dealers an update on the new pricing. If you are interested in becoming a dealer, PM me for information.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Phil!
Sorry Ms. Rikki missed you down there in Nelsonville. She was having some issues and her mind was somewhere else. I will catch up with you sometime to pick them strings up!!! I was busy helping my dad (broke his shoulder a week ago) on Sunday up in Columbus and could not make it back down there. Hope the event went well for you! I know I seen a lot of the same faces watching the winder (in the same amount of amusement) in Nelsonville as I did in Mckean! Have you recieved any orders for those yet? I know after I would leave your set-up and be walking through the other venders people would still be talking about how slick that auto-winder is, and how much time it could save!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*New Product for the jig*

I am going to offer a small tensioning unit crank. This will go on the end of the screw and the hex nut will be backed off and up against this crank. With the crank in place, the tensioning unit is loosened and slide back against the nut. The screw is then free to spin and by turning the crank the string can then be twisted.

I have been using this crank for a couple of weeks. We are having a few built to see how they sell. I do not have a cost on them yet, but I will try to keep them reasonable. It seems to be a great time saver.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Supershark said:


> Sorry Ms. Rikki missed you down there in Nelsonville. She was having some issues and her mind was somewhere else.


Actually, she stopped by briefly. She said she had not done well.



Supershark said:


> I was busy helping my dad (broke his shoulder a week ago) on Sunday up in Columbus and could not make it back down there.


I will mail the strings to you when I have a chance. It shouldn't be too long, but I am trying to get out the money strings before the ones for prizes. I will probably get them mailed to you after this weekend.
I wish your father a speedy recovery and him getting back in the game as soon as possible.



Supershark said:


> Hope the event went well for you! I know I seen a lot of the same faces watching the winder (in the same amount of amusement) in Nelsonville as I did in Mckean! Have you recieved any orders for those yet? I know after I would leave your set-up and be walking through the other venders people would still be talking about how slick that auto-winder is, and how much time it could save!


The event went well. Although this is really not the real audiance I want to reach. There were still a lot of shop owners and workers who did stop by. My main body of customers will be at the ATA show.

The "auto-winder", if you want to call it that, will be life saver to small shops. I prefer to call it a motorized serving winder. Auto seems to indicate that it will do everything for you and it won't. But, regardless of what you call it, it will made a serving tighter and faster than about anything I have ever see, regardless of who makes it.

I know the winder will sell like hot cakes for a while. If you can start building strings at a profitable level then the shops will be able to increase their business and offer a better service to their customers. 

I wish, I could get some good news on the production of the winder. It appears, the foundry is going to be the main hold up in its production. We are still trying to speed them up, but I believe, Sept. 1 is going to be the best day, I can forcast which is unfortunely, because the shop has a little breathing room now.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Like I said before I am in NO hurry for the strings. Take your time!

No, she did not do well. Her potential is so much more than what she had done in the Triple Crown. She came right home and went out to the bag target. From what I was watching I would wright it off to her first year and chalk it up as a learning experience, becuase I could see NO problems!  

As for the winder, that is just what some in the audience had called it. I will just call it "Cool". :wink:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I just noticed my web site is not www.bowstrings.com but is www.bowstringjigs.com Now, until the jig is ready, I am not going to update the web site, but all of the other information is correct.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Phil,
I was going to ask if the metal tab you put on your tape measure was something that you sold? If so can you get me a price on one.
I was looking at that a little closer in the picture you had posted and was thinking how much easier that would make measuring strings for the mathews and other single cam bows.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Phil, did my dealer, Oakwood Sportsman's Lodge, get signed up, and have they ordered a jig. Before ordering my own I want to at least spin up a few on theirs before ordering.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

reylamb said:


> Phil, did my dealer, Oakwood Sportsman's Lodge, get signed up, and have they ordered a jig. Before ordering my own I want to at least spin up a few on theirs before ordering.


I haven't contacted everyone, yet. I will try to send out an email after this weekend. If they have sent me an email, I will eventually reply. If anyone has emailed me, they probably will get second notice through email.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Supershark said:


> Phil,
> I was going to ask if the metal tab you put on your tape measure was something that you sold? If so can you get me a price on one.
> I was looking at that a little closer in the picture you had posted and was thinking how much easier that would make measuring strings for the mathews and other single cam bows.


You know, I ought to file a patent on that thing. You have not been the first to ask about buying it seperately. Actually, I have been thinking about making the hole a little larger and selling them seperately. I actually don't have any right now. They are included in with the jigs, but I will start selling them seperately as soon as I have some.

You can use it to help measure axle to axle or any other thing you can think of, if the hole will fit over the pin or peg. Stick it over a nail and measure to the next nail, etc.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*How the winder works.*

Many have seen the winder in action now. But, many have not. The DVD I am selling show a little of it. I have been using the prototype for quite some time and it seems to work faultlessly. The only times I have had problems with it is if the tension was too low in the serving tool or on the stirng bundle.

The winder is basically a hollow shaft belt gear drive. It is mounted on a base and swivels from a stored position to the winding position. It has a double input shafts on either side. 

Once it is raised into position, A twisted string is then feed through the hollow shaft. The hollow shaft has two face plates on either side and two guide rods are then thread into one face plate or the other. 

The position of these guide rods are determined by the serving tool which will be used. The cam serving or center serving is then started by hand. After the loose end is terminated, the serving tool is set to a maximum tension it will produce. The the winder is positioned so the guide rods straddle the serving tool.

A reversible, variable speed drill is attached to one if the input shafts, the rotational direction is check before attachment and as it turns the rods or fingers turn the serving tool. The serving tool will in turn track on the string as it normally does and will slide along the guide rods or fingers.

The serving winder will do about 6 inches per minute of very tight serving. As a matter of fact, It works best when doing very tight serving and the string needs to be under considerable tension. It the serving tool is loose or the string does not have enough tension, the serving tool will be thrown out of the winder.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Is the winder worth the price?*

For the casual string maker, I would say no. But, if you are doing several a week, probably. As far as is it worth it or not, only the string maker can determine that. If you just hate doing cam or center serving or you do a lot of strings, it is a great time saver; it will eliminate a laborous job; it produces a better product than by hand; and will resolve some ergonomics problems for string makers.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I watched the winder work at Nelsonville. It ran 16" serving in no time. It was wrapped tight and clean with overlaps. I was truly impressed :thumbs_up


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*A new discovery*

I have been working with this crank for a little while. I would like to take some pictures of it and will when the production units are available. So, far the jigs are on schedule and should be shipping Aug. 1st.

The crank was original intended to speed up twisting the string which it did. Now, one of the problems, I was also trying to address was twisting colors uniformly. 

In order to twist colors more uniformly, I devised a stack of washers. These consisted of (4) regular #10 washers with (2) #10 fender washers on the outside. I glued the washers together, but I could have bolted them as easily. These two spools of washers are place inbetween each of the color bundles at each end of the string and seperates the colors. now, I tension the string and end up with two seperate color sbundles which are still joined at the ends. I now used some cord to dewax the individual color bundles.

Now, I remove the tension from the string and loosen the tensioning unit at the rail. I next install the crank on the end of the screw and secure it so it will not turn and back the screw nut against the crank.

Now here is the real interesting part. I now pull back on the tensioning unit until the head disengage from a key then the screw can be turned by the crank. I apply tension to pull on the string with the two color bundles seperated by the spool of washers. With the color bundles under tension and the washer spacers cause the twisting to start from the center of the string out. 

After I started doing this twisting proceedure, I found out my strings were coming out a little longer than before. I finally concluded it was because of this new twisting proceedure. The last string I built, I didn't allow for any twisting and set the initial setup to the final dimension of the string. It was 58-1/4" long. I stretch and twisted the string and measured under a 100 pounds of tension. The string was still at the correct dimension. Therefore, I am concluding that the crank and the seperator washers are a real asset to the jig.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't get it but It sounds great...

Looking to get your new improved version. Keep us informed


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*String length*

Deezlin
you and I have had the conversation on how much to add for twisting.How much more with the new twister??
Actually I think I would keep it the same and up my number of twists just to get a tighter "look" if its not alot more.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey phil,
I threw a post up about some string colors. I was wondering if you or any of the other string makers on this thread had a Lime Green and a forrest green also a spruce green, that you could put a picture up of???

I had some brain storm the other night (Yes, it hurt to work the brain that hard :wink: ) and have been trying to figure out which colors I am actually looking for.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Supershark said:


> Hey phil,
> I threw a post up about some string colors. I was wondering if you or any of the other string makers on this thread had a Lime Green and a forrest green also a spruce green, that you could put a picture up of???
> 
> I had some brain storm the other night (Yes, it hurt to work the brain that hard :wink: ) and have been trying to figure out which colors I am actually looking for.


Brownell has a good selection of colors in the new Xcel string material. I have been shooting it as well as Bowjunkie and Big Dawg. It seems to be better or equal to BCY 452X. I particularly, like the workability of it and it does not appear to fizz, but I always keep my string very well waxed. I think you could find a couple of greens in it.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Step one for using the twister*



Deezlin said:


> I have been working with this crank for a little while. I would like to take some pictures of it and will when the production units are available. So, far the jigs are on schedule and should be shipping Aug. 1st.
> 
> The crank was original intended to speed up twisting the string which it did. Now, one of the problems, I was also trying to address was twisting colors uniformly.
> 
> In order to twist colors more uniformly, I devised a stack of washers. These consisted of (4) regular #10 washers with (2) #10 fender washers on the outside. I glued the washers together, but I could have bolted them as easily. These two spools of washers are place inbetween each of the color bundles at each end of the string and seperates the colors. now, I tension the string and end up with two seperate color bundles which are still joined at the ends. I now used some cord to dewax the individual color bundles.


This is step one for twisting the string. With the addition of tension the individual strand remain straight throught the dewaxing process.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*This is step 2 of the twisting process*



Deezlin said:


> Now, I remove the tension from the string and loosen the tensioning unit mounting at the rail. I next install the crank on the end of the screw and secure it so it will not turn and back the screw nut against the crank.(This is a preproduction version and the screw was not long enough to leave the nut on it.)
> 
> Now here is the real interesting part. I now pull back on the tensioning unit until the head disengage from a key then the screw can be turned by the crank. I apply tension to pull on the string with the two color bundles seperated by the spool of washers. With the color bundles under hand tension and the washer spacers, the twisting to starts at the center of the string and moves out to the washers. This can also be done just as easily with a single color stirng.


This is the second part of the twisting proceedure.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*This is the final twisting proceedure*



Deezlin said:


> After I started doing this twisting proceedure, I found out my strings were coming out a little longer than before. I finally concluded it was because of this new twisting proceedure. The last string I built, I didn't allow for any twisting and set the initial setup to the final dimension of the string. It was 58-1/4" long. I stretch and twisted the string and measured under a 100 pounds of tension. The string was still at the correct dimension. Therefore, I am concluding that the crank and the seperator washers are a real asset to the jig.


Once the twisting is completed. I slide the tensioning unit forward to engage the key again. Then I secure it the the rail again. I then remove the crank and the washer spacers. The I dewax the twisted string with 300 pounds of tension applied. The final version of the cranks are been electorless nickel finished as is all the ferrous metals. The castings were just sand blasted and clear coated today, but I have not had a chance ot inspect them.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

The price in this thread is $335. The web site says $275. Do either of these prices include shipping, and if not about how much would shipping run to New England.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The retail price of the jig is $335. The jigs can be ordered through the dealers, now. The previous design was $275. Most of the information on the web site is dated. When the new design is available on August 1st, the web site will be updated. The list of contact information is current. If you have a local shop in Maine, perhaps they would like to be a dealer. This price does include shipping in the US by USPS Priority.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Progress on the Winder!!!*

Well, I have been patiently waiting for some head way on the winder. Friday these were delivered to the shop. They are the casting proofs for the winder. The face plate casting did not come, but they are one of the last pieces we need to machine. The piece on the left is for the uprights on the base, it will be cut in half. The pieces in the center is the Belt Housings. The red marks on the one is my sketching of were the bores are going for the bearings and shafts. The piece of the right is the base plate.

The company we used on the jig is moving and these were done by a foundry in Indiana. I am very impressed by their work. I haven't been able to find a spur or riser location on any of hte pieces.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Nothing else comes close to the quality of the Little John.*

I ordered an instructional DVD from Phil just to see how hard it might be to make strings as I have been interested in making my own for awhile now.
The DVD is great and shows how effective the Little John is making strings.
It looks like a fantastic jig and is built like a tank.
The winder is just as impressive too.
If my computer hadn't been hit by lightning last weekend and my truck hadn't needed repairs  , I was going to order one from one of Phil's dealers.
Will definitely have to order one in the future. 
Never seen a string jig that was built well enough to get me interested in buying one until I saw Phil's.
I have seen the Yellowstone, Apple, Spigarelli, and Brownell in person at shoots.
All of them look like toys compared to Phil's Little John string jig. 
The Little John is the real deal. :thumbs_up 



Sag.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT for a good product. His serving jig is looks to be a time saver. Phil is a honest person and very knowledgable in this field.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks, Mark for the comments. I don't know if their is much saving of time using the string jig. But, there is a real difference in the quality of the string when compared to the other jigs on the market. My jig basically elimiate many of the varibles which are present with the other jigs.

The latest and probably best discovery, I have made is this twisting crank. I when back and revised my stretch formulas because of this idea. Now, another thing, I have been doing is, once I have the screw disengaged from the tensioning unit, I first pull the tensioner tight and then lock it to the rail. When, I start twisting the string bundle, additional tension tension is added to the string as it twists. What this is doing is controlling the individual strands keeping them straight and creating a very uniform twist from the center out.

The motorized serving winder is a fabiously tool. There is just no question of this. It takes a laborious, time consuming job and actually makes it fun. I have even made a few new discoveries with this device. 

I have always found the BCY serving tool hard to use. One of the reasons was I had the foam-plastic spacer washer positioned the wrong way. But, I have never been very happy with its weight. It never made serving easy because it didn't have enough momentuem to flip serve with.

The way it is threaded through the rivots does make a nice uniform tension without relying on the drag action of the spool. Now, this serving tool is beginning to be my favorite. The reason is the low weight works to my advantage with the serving winder. I can simply propel this tool faster and it will produce as good of a serving job as any of the other.

I know a lot of people have not seen this machine, yet. You will be amazed when you do. It keeps amazing me. I have had basically no problems with it. Using a standard serving tool, it produces a super quality, tight serving everytime.


----------



## BurlesonTX (Jun 16, 2006)

Deezlin,
I have been following this thread for a while now your jig looks sturdier than any I have seen. I have been hearing about a spinner or a jig that costs $1000's of dollars do you know what costs that much and is used to make strings. Sorry for the stupid question.

Hope to buy one of your jigs, have to save up some money but it looks great.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I really don't know too much about these machines. I have heard that Apple makes some, but I have never personally seen one. I have heard of prices in excess of $4000 to $6000.

Now, I would only guess, that most of these are automatic and have some sort of PLC (Programmable Logic Controller). They are probably using stepper motors. All of this I am sure makes the string much faster to produce than my little "dumb" machines. But, these components come at a very high price and there is the design and promotion aspects to consider to. A bicycle and a motorcycle resemble each other. Now, both beat walking. While the motorcycle is much faster and more complicated, it does come with a price.

I started designing the jig at first for my personal use. The shop that fabricated it agreed to, if I would consider selling them. The shop then became so busy with very profitable work, that they were unable to provide the manpower to see this through. 

The machine shop owner and I had a real heart to heart and he assured me this would not be the case in the future. We both have a lot of money invest in time and now materials in the production of these products. At any rate, as much as everyone wants them, I don't thank anyone wanting to have them shipping more than him and I.


----------



## BurlesonTX (Jun 16, 2006)

Deezlin said:


> Well, I really don't know too much about these machines. I have heard that Apple makes some, but I have never personally seen one. I have heard of prices in excess of $4000 to $6000.
> 
> Now, I would only guess, that most of these are automatic and have some sort of PLC (Programmable Logic Controller). They are probably using stepper motors. All of this I am sure makes the string much faster to produce than my little "dumb" machines. But, these components come at a very high price and there is the design and promotion aspects to consider to. A bicycle and a motorcycle resemble each other. Now, both beat walking. While the motorcycle is much faster and more complicated, it does come with a price.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.

We are all waiting for your "dumb" machine and it's components. Fits my wallet just fine. Wish you all the luck in getting it done. It's just like everything else in life, you do it yourself if you want it done right and if you can't do it yourself you are at their mercy. 

A man's word is not worth as much as money to some people.:sad: 

Again, BEST OF LUCK !!!! Will be watching for updates.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ttt.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Jigs are available!!!*

I unfortunely, have had a computer crash and can not post any pictures at this time. I will start a new thread with the latest and great Little Jon Bowstring jig when my computer is returned. I have shipped several already and perhaps some new owners will elborate on them over the next few days. 

If you would like to order one please contact any dealer on my web site www.bowstringjigs.com. If you are a dealer please PM me or call me at 740-649-4896.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Got ours!!!*

Well at the shoot in Lancaster, Ohio Phil delivered our Jig to me. This thing is awesome. After using a dream machine for so long it is hard to get switched over. But it is well worth the headaches I was dealing with. I have tinkered with it for a little while every night so far. Pics to come very soon. I am highly impressed with the ability to twist the strings with out having to lose tension on them completely. The scale is great too!

Picking up a tape measure tonight to dedicate just to the string jig. Phil's handy dandy little plate to help measure with is great.:wink:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Please refer to this thread for the latest jig design.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3309679&posted=1#post3309679


----------

